# braided line



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

never used it before, gonna try some this year. do u guys use a mono leader or tie straight to lure??
any and all tips and tricks and your line prefrence would be great!!
:good: thanks


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

honkinhank said:


> never used it before, gonna try some this year. do u guys use a mono leader or tie straight to lure??
> any and all tips and tricks and your line prefrence would be great!!
> :good: thanks


I use Vicious 40lb. braid on my flippin' or pitchin' jigs and soft plastics. I don't use a leader. And if I'm in a clear water situation, I use 15lb. or 17lb. Vicious fluorocarbon tied directly to the lure.
I definitely think that using a fluorocarbon leader has it's place. I just don't happen to practice it myself.

Good luck...


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

you have to find the kind you like first and i alwise use a leader to keek from ripping the hooks out of the fish, i like breaded line that is soft not coated and it can be hard to get used to at first but then you will love it and dont forget to put backer line on first then i split the spool of bread like if its 125 yards i can do 2 reels, and just buy the stren big game at w,mart cheep for backer 1500 yards 5.00


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i tried power pro braid last year and it worked fine but i don't like it near as much as stren sonic braid.


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR GUYS COMMENTS!!!!!!!!
Im headin up to BPS tomo to shop and look for a braid line, pros and cons or ur fav one would help?? last question does it eat up the eyes on ur pole or was that just the old stuff??

saw a pretty sweet knot on tv for tying on leader yesterday on fishing university


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

i use power pro 8 lb test with a 8 lb florocarbon leader. works great for river smallies!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I use 8,10,and 50 braid on some of my rods and I tie directly to my lure. I don't fish alot of crystal clear water so the no leader doesn't affect my fish catching rate. I use the 50lb for my froggin' rod and the 8 & 10lb on two of my spinning reels. I use either Power Pro or Fireline and like both of them.


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

i ended up gettin 300yds of 30lb spiderwire EZ braid in a moss green color. BPS had way to many to choose from. 30 bucks cant wait to spool it up and feel a lil tug!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

I've used Spiderwire Braided lines before and love them. I haven't noticed a dropoff in the number of strikes I get compared with mono...it stretches less than mono, so the hookset is better. All in all, unless I am fishing in really clear water, I prefer the braided.
Good luck....
Ed


----------

